# New INFJ Female =)



## bubbly (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello!

My name is Sammi, I'm a 17 year old female - some days I act like I'm about 5, other days I might sound like I'm 50.

It was only in recent months I discovered I was an INFJ and the descriptions are so exacting which is amazing because I've never been able to put words to myself before! 

I've recently finished High School (woohoo!) and am enjoying my unemployment while it lasts. 
Along with all that though came a bit of a "graduation syndrome" and now I feel compelled to find out more about the inner workings of my (rather strange) mind and how it interacts with others.

Right now I love loving, painting, rollercoasters and theme parks, I'm a bit of a budding chef and I'm a big bit of a biology nut, oh and it may not seem that way...but I'm actually just a bit shy.


I love beautiful words, so please, feel free to throw me a few :happy:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings bubbly and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum bubbly. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Icarus (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome to forum, good to have another INFJ among us


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the fold Sammi.

I hope you enjoy learning more about personality types and sorting out your future plans.

I like beautiful words too, but when I tried to think of a good one for you my mind went blank. Hehehe.

You should get yourself an avatar and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## bubbly (Dec 10, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Welcome to forum, good to have another INFJ among us


It's so lovely to be personally welcomed  Thank you!:happy:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey there. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

bubbly said:


> It's so lovely to be personally welcomed  Thank you!:happy:


 Hehe. I remember that feeling when I first joined. Good vibes all around.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - please enjoy your stay. Always good to have an INFJ around.​


----------



## bubbly (Dec 10, 2009)

decided said:


> Hi and welcome to the fold Sammi.
> 
> I hope you enjoy learning more about personality types and sorting out your future plans.
> 
> ...



Thank you also for the personal hello!
It does tend to be that way hey, I usually have to stop thinking to be able to write beautifully I find, but what you wrote was beautiful regardless 


And also...Goodness me so many hellos! I just noticed a "thanks" button - looks like it will definitely come in handy here!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

bubbly said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Sammi, I'm a 17 year old female - some days I act like I'm about 5, other days I might sound like I'm 50.
> 
> ...



Greetings Sammi! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Glad to see you discovered yourself at such a young age.roud:


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

I welcome you to woebegone lands of thievery and deception. Throw some beautiful words my way and I shall protect you from harm, my dear ingénue.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome. I'll try to find some "beautiful" words for you...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## bubbly (Dec 10, 2009)

Femme said:


> I welcome you to woebegone lands of thievery and deception. Throw some beautiful words my way and I shall protect you from harm, my dear ingénue.


Thank you! Alas...I shan't be able to string together a symphony of words for you; I'm rather preoccupied with blushing.



Slider said:


> Welcome. I'll try to find some "beautiful" words for you...


Thank you  Shouldn't be too hard, I tend to find beauty in a lot of things!


----------



## Disciple (Nov 4, 2009)

Always a pleasure to meet a new INFJ. Your type is very refreshing to my type (INTJ.) INFJs always seen to come across as genuine. I am working on that, but in the striving lies the fault.

Femme sure is good with the fancy words.


----------



## bubbly (Dec 10, 2009)

Disciple said:


> Always a pleasure to meet a new INFJ. Your type is very refreshing to my type (INTJ.) INFJs always seen to come across as genuine. I am working on that, but in the striving lies the fault.
> 
> Femme sure is good with the fancy words.


 
That's very kind of you! I think, from what you've written, you'll soon discover enriching repayments from your efforts to become more genuine.

And I couldn't agree more. :happy:


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Disciple said:


> Always a pleasure to meet a new INFJ. Your type is very refreshing to my type (INTJ.) INFJs always seen to come across as genuine. I am working on that, but in the striving lies the fault.


Ah, I beg to differ. Your effort is an indication of authenticity, for vigilance is required in maintenance.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to PC sweet bubbly! I hope to get a taste of your cooking and autograph one day when you become a famous chef! :laughing:


----------



## Highschool Pariah (Dec 11, 2009)

Great to know I'm not the only new INFJ. Give it a little more time, and all of us together will form an army of super empaths!


----------



## bubbly (Dec 10, 2009)

Femme said:


> Ah, I beg to differ. Your effort is an indication of authenticity, for vigilance is required in maintenance.


I just wanted to say that I was originally agreeing to the comment made on Femme's eloquence, not to anything regarding genuine behaviour.

But since it's been brought up, I have to say I agree with what Femme has said - we do indeed have to be constantly vigilant to keep pressures that may distort our expression of self in check. So, in order to be genuine we must exert effort as pretense is oft easier.




Highschool Pariah said:


> all of us together will form an army of super empaths!


I can really visualise that  although, in my vision, we're all wearing capes made from strings of hearts


----------

